# small world rabbit food?



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

Is this a good source of food, or no?


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

*EXPENSIVE!!!*  
How many rabbits are you feeding? I have only seen it in stores that have 'pet departments' or the major 'pet store' chains-- I could certainly never afford the rabbits I have if I was feeding "Small World" at the normal retail proces.

Oh, I buy in 50 pound bags, and get upset when I have to occassionally buy in the 25 pound increments due to shortages at the feed store.


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

I am new to keeping rabbits, and these rabbits live indoors with me, as breeders for my yellow anaconda, or soon to be breeders they are about 12 weeks old, and are flemish giants.

I bought a 25lb bag for about six dollars, is this still a lot? I bought it at wal mart.

After realizing through research that the rabbits, produce a lot more babies than I had expected (always thought they were more closely related to guinea pigs, so the litter would be small.) I might have to find a butcher in NH close to me, or give away two of my females.

perhaps I can get more snakes.

I need to build more cages, but was thinking about using dog crates for them, would this idea work out? 

I know the rabbit mess is an issue, that most people find and would not keep them in a house, but however with the skunks, and wild predators, plus parasite issues, and diseases, and what not being outside, I feel that taking the extra time to clean up after one male and three females, are worth it.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Pricewise, the stuff from Walmart isn't bad, but not great - I usually get mine for @ 7-9$ for a 50# sack at the local feed stores - coops are usually on the less expensive end, at least around here (MFA).


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

The feed store that used to be around me, closed down, and now its a doggy spa


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Dan,

I bought a 25 lb bag of Small World from Wal*Mart when I ran out one weekend and couldn't get to the feedstore 'til Monday.

My rabbits wouldn't touch the stuff. Not even a nibble. Apparently they would rather have starved than eat it. I know rabbits don't like having their feed messed with/changed, but they completely turned their noses up at it. I had to throw the whole bag away (I don't have any other animals that would eat it.)

I have searched the 'net for info on the content (after I chucked the bag, sigh) and wasn't able to find any info anywhere.

I buy 50 lb bags of rabbit food at the feedstore for just under $13 a bag.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

its expensive and usually old and gross

i pay $9 for a 50 lb bag and its less then a month old 
i only have a few rabbits so i get by with 2 bags a month usually

as for dog grates are you talking the plastic ones or the metal cage ones
the plastic ones would be to closed in -- not very good air circulation
the metal wire cages would be good if the floor wire was 1"X1/2"

just some things to think about


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes they would be metal, I was not thinking about the air circulation, as much as I was thinking about the danger of them choking, and also impactions that the chewed plastic may have caused.


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a metal dog grate that I am planning on using for my angora. It is 30"x4'

It has a plastic slide out bottom, so I went and brought a bag of 1/2"x 1" 16gauge and a bag if cage repair clips. I will be laying the wire, cut , and clip. Still trying to decide if I want to put 1"x1" wood under for support (been told you need 14 gauge for floors).


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

That would be cool.
let me know, how that works out for you!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

You don't have to give up any of your does. And although you can sure use them as an excuse to get more snakes (that's what my hubby and son would do!) don't forget they're pretty tasty for you, too! 

However, the classic meat breeds, such as Californians or New Zealands, have a better feed-to-meat conversion ratio. The Giants have more bone to meat, and grow slower to boot. You may want your anaconda to have the additional calcium, though...we don't keep anything bigger than a boa, so I don't know the nutritional needs of the big guys.

You may want to build some kind of 'spray guard' around the cage of your buck. He'll start that activity soon, if he's 12 weeks now, and buck urine can be pretty potent.

Pet rabbits can be litter trained, too. The corner litter pans work quite well. Or, if you don't want to go there, you can use a compostable cat litter in the pull-out pans under the cages, and scoop it regularly. The litter will help keep odor under control, without making the waste unusable for gardening. If you don't garden, just offer it to a friend that does in exchange for fresh veggies!

Welcome to the forum!
Meg


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

I was actually wondering what the rabbit bones, are like.
Would I be able to feed them to dogs, as I butcher them, or would they splinter?

As soon as the first litter rolls around, I am planning on feeding the anaconda the pinkies, and seeing where it goes from there.

The rabbits I have are around 14 weeks old.

So I can use the rabbit droppings, to help grow veggies, as well? 
What needs to be done, for this to happen?

Welcome to the forum!
Meg


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Luck on your rabbits. I was reading this an I have never seen this brand of rabbit food at our local Wal-Mart. I was also reading I must be the only nut on here to feed my rabbits a different mixture of feed. I guess the feed I mix up each month runs me close to 100 bucks..


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

DanCurrier said:


> I was actually wondering what the rabbit bones, are like.
> Would I be able to feed them to dogs, as I butcher them, or would they splinter?
> 
> So I can use the rabbit droppings, to help grow veggies, as well?
> What needs to be done, for this to happen?


As far as the rabbit bones, you may want to research BARF diet for dogs. I know a lot of folks use rabbits as dog food, but I have no idea what type of prep, if any, is needed.

For the bunny berries for garden use, no prep is needed if they aren't mixed with anything. The pelleted poos are 'cold', meaning they won't burn your plants and can be applied as is. If they are in some sort of bedding, then whatever composting is needed for the bedding won't hurt the berries. Some people also grow wormbeds under their rabbit cages. Not practical for indoor cages, but the waste could be collected and used in a worm bin.

I have a waiting list of people who want the waste from under my cages. Any time I don't feel like cleaning the rabbit house, or if I don't need the poo for the garden, I call one of them, and they come rushing over to clean out my rabbit house for me.  It's come in real handy on various occasions.

Sorry, I didn't see your other thread about the breed of rabbit until I had posted here. I figured you'd sort it out okay. 

Meg


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

We do the RAW diet with our dogs and you can give the bones to your dog, just make sure that they ARE NOT COOKED!!!!!!!! 

Same goes for chicken bones. My dog eat about 70% bone in their diet, so raising rabbits for them (meat for me) works out great. Plus there is less for me to throw away


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

so chicken bones, as well as rabbit bones, are alright for dogs, as long as they are not cooked?

You brought up another question, nutsburg what good nutrition wise are rabbit bones?
obviously they have a ton of calcium in them, but if your feeding your dog 70% of bones, I assume that there must be more nutritional things in the bones, as well?


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

It has been a while since I did all the search and reading it, but the narrow in the bone also are great for your dog. I have feeding raw and it has been the best thing i have done for my dogs. The only thing I hate about the raw diet is the tripe or sardine days. The smell could peel the paint off my kitchen.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

the raw bones not only provide calcium, but phosporus, some magnesium. the marrow would provide good blood and tissue builders-- iron, ready to use fats, Vitamin D reserves. Raw bones do a much more effective job of cleaning teeth, as well.

Connor loves it when I give him raw rabbit-- but I remove the hide-- so that he does not 'recognize' the bun as something that he was snuggling with the day before-- I don't want him looking at the live buns as food!!!!! If a bun dies, and I toss it into the woods-- and he finds it-- he does not eat it!!! he does try to return them to the rabbit area---( Mom, something's wrong with this bunny, fix him, okay?)


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

Although it's cute that the rabbits are being "saved" by him, you would also think that the dog would be aware of the rabbit being dead... right?

also how rotted is the most rotted rabbit, that he has ever brought to you?


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Terry W said:


> Connor loves it when I give him raw rabbit-- but I remove the hide-- so that he does not 'recognize' the bun as something that he was snuggling with the day before-- I don't want him looking at the live buns as food!!!!! If a bun dies, and I toss it into the woods-- and he finds it-- he does not eat it!!! he does try to return them to the rabbit area---( Mom, something's wrong with this bunny, fix him, okay?)


Oh my!  I'm also trying to teach mine that small fuzzies are not for eating, although they eat the raw (defurred of course!) I don't feed the kitsicles either, although I have some in the freezer for raw feeding customers. I had a loose rabbit the other day (yes, it happens often here...wonder why that is???) And she refused to help me catch it....Nope, you said be nice to the bunnies.... She did look oddly at the bucket of bunnies my DH brought in for me to do this weekend though, I think she was waiting for them to hop out or something!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

DanCurrier said:


> Although it's cute that the rabbits are being "saved" by him, you would also think that the dog would be aware of the rabbit being dead... right?
> 
> also how rotted is the most rotted rabbit, that he has ever brought to you?


 Rotted enough that I buried it-- I depend on the vultures, crows, ***** and possums to handle disposal. The important thing is to toss it far enough into briars and brambles that Connor doesnt crawl in to retrieve it. But some days, the ol' tosser just doesn't have enough 'oomph!" behind it!!!

and yeah, he knows it's 'dead'-- just wonders why I cant 'fix it'-- Sometimes, he still looks for Breezy, but he is also aware I left her at the vet's, and I was crying so bad....


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

I can't imagine that a rotted bunny would be to good for the dog with all of the bacteria, and what not, although I could very well be wrong.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

my dog sheba thinks rotted things are purfume and make her pretty!!!
pretty dang gross :grump: but it hasent killed her yet either

when the escapees are loss she will help round them up but i let her have catch one one time and that was a bad idea cuz i know now any bun out in the grass is fair game 

although we bring the polish in the house and she looks then turns away real fast like " i wasnt even thinking about it mom! now i'm gonna go lay down and not think some more!"


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

lol


----------

